# Is It Time To Buy A New Receiver?



## only126db (Feb 22, 2008)

I have an old 5.1 rcvr I use for 2.1 audio, lately it has been having some issues it seems.

If I turn it on it takes a while before the 'click' and audio production starts.

Usually its around 3-5 seconds, but lately its been around 30 seconds so we have been leaving it on.

All functions work and everything lights up as usual, its just the 'click' then audio production is taking much much longer to happen.

Do you believe its likely an internal power supply issue or the soft start circuit....?

I have a feeling I just answered my own question - Is It time To Buy A New Receiver?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Probably.

And I would highly suggest the Integra DTM-5.9 ( Under $200 on ebay) or DTM-40.4, both of which feature 2.1 audio w/subwoofer pre-out. The major difference between the two is the 40.4 has digital inputs, the 5.9 does not. There are a few other options like this out there, but the Integra is the 1st to come to mind.


----------



## only126db (Feb 22, 2008)

8086 said:


> Probably.
> 
> And I would highly suggest the Integra DTM-5.9 ( Under $200 on ebay) or DTM-40.4, both of which feature 2.1 audio w/subwoofer pre-out. The major difference between the two is the 40.4 has digital inputs, the 5.9 does not. There are a few other options like this out there, but the Integra is the 1st to come to mind.


I was looking at the Onkyo HTIB HT-S5500, the system can be had for $220...

Any thoughts on it?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

only126db said:


> I was looking at the Onkyo HTIB HT-S5500, the system can be had for $220...
> 
> Any thoughts on it?


I'd Pass. Your probably better off with a new (or new used) receiver. What kind of front speakers and subwoofer do you have?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im thinking given everything is going HDMI that your old receiver is past its prime. It would cost more to fix than getting a new one.
Is $200 your budget? thats not going to get you anything decent if you also want speakers. However that said the Onkyo HTIB HT-S5500 is not so bad, The receiver is I believe a Onkyo 609 and its got lots of power output for the money and has features that you would have to pay more for if you went with just a receiver.


----------



## only126db (Feb 22, 2008)

8086 said:


> I'd Pass. Your probably better off with a new (or new used) receiver. What kind of front speakers and subwoofer do you have?


That is a refurb direct from Onkyo.

I have home built fronts (dual 5.25's and cheap tweets) with a 12" Mmats subwoofer in a smaller ported enclosure w/250rms RCA amp.



tonyvdb said:


> Im thinking given everything is going HDMI that your old receiver is past its prime. It would cost more to fix than getting a new one.
> Is $200 your budget? thats not going to get you anything decent if you also want speakers. However that said the Onkyo HTIB HT-S5500 is not so bad, The receiver is I believe a Onkyo 609 and its got lots of power output for the money and has features that you would have to pay more for if you went with just a receiver.


Thats what I was thinking, the speakers would either be used temporarily or given to my kid if they are horrible.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Other than Onkyo's two top end models and though, they are often better than any other HTIB at its price, the speakers included with that HT-S5500 HTIB and a few other models leave a lot to be desired. Which is why I recommended a pass. Every Onkyo HTIB Receiver I have seen has been specific to that kit and it usually has signs of cost cutting (e.g. spring clips). If you already have decent speakers, then go for a new 2 channel receiver for $200-500.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd look for a used Yamaha in that price range like an RX-V2500, RX-V1800/3800 models which have beefy amplifiers and power supplies.


----------



## only126db (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I ended up moving and the way the new house is situated I had to give up the old tv, so going to a 50" unlike our old crt, so that means I do need HDMI so that means I needed a new receiver for sure. Went to Onkyo.com, they had a 20% off refurbed gear coupon code plus I had $10 in Onkyo points to redeem so I ended up picking up one of their HTS3500 HTIB's for $200.55 shipped. I dont think I could really do any better for that price. If the speakers are absolutely horrible I will just have to upgrade them eventually but for the time being I think it will do.


----------

